# PerC Musician Request Challenge!



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

This is a little music game where anyone can request a sample clip of any tune, from any genre or era, and PerC musicians will record and upload a short piece to attempt to fulfill that request.

Guidelines:


Anyone can fulfill request, even if it's already been fulfilled..
Requested songs must be searchable.






Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




vocaroo.com


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok I request the house of the rising sun, plz.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

Electra said:


> Ok I request the house of the rising sun, plz.








Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro





apologies in advance for trolling xD.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

I request a soft, dreamy version of What a day with Throbbing Gristle
and
a harsher, punky or rocky version of The dream with Widowspeak


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

attic said:


> I request a soft, dreamy version of What a day with Throbbing Gristle
> and
> a harsher, punky or rocky version of The dream with Widowspeak


I did Dreams , Not rock version 'cause i don't have an electric guitar ( In the original the harmony is pretty simple tho ) but i changed the harmony and made it pretty dark xD.





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




vocaroo.com





She is a great singer btw.

Pd: i played everything using vst's .


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

superloco3000 said:


> I did Dreams , Not rock version 'cause i don't have an electric guitar ( In the original the harmony is pretty simple tho ) but i changed the harmony and made it pretty dark xD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, that's quite different  I liked it, the feeling is somewhat similar, there is a kind of feeling of defeat I think, a sigh, but in the original there is still dream, a drop of hope or escape only, while yours sound a bit like deserted rooms with marble, or fields in late october, I think it would sound good in a series, like after something has happened, and there is pause, a kind of calm but deserted, melancholy, and... solemn?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I request a sad and bitter version of "highway to hell"

I tried to play it on the organ but I am a̶ b̶i̶t̶ very rusty





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm definitely following this.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Infinitus said:


> I'm definitely following this.


Play something!!


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

Electra said:


> Play something!!


I'll make something. 

Busy right now, but this seems the most challenging so far, & what I'm drawn to:


attic said:


> I request a soft, dreamy version of What a day with Throbbing Gristle


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Infinitus said:


> I'll make something.
> 
> Busy right now, but this seems the most challenging so far, & what I'm drawn to:


I don't know that one my self yet.
But it was cool, it's kinda like a chant, imo 😄
(Edited I got the wrong song)
I don't care much about the competition, I just like to hear people's versions if the songs, and I think it's interesting to hear per c people make music, it's so personal that way, which I highly appreciate.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Pretty please, this one, in case we have any crossover flamenco guitarists on this site who wish to take on the challenge. But it doesn't have to be that way, where it's up for interpretation of course, with or without instruments or an instrumental.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

If anyone wants, I'd love to hear this song:


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

Electra said:


> I request a sad and bitter version of "highway to hell"
> 
> I tried to play it on the organ but I am a̶ b̶i̶t̶ very rusty
> 
> ...


Pretty cool , it's almost like an Abba dancing song ( 70' vibes ) ... It's a shame you don't have a better mic.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

superloco3000 said:


> Pretty cool , it's almost like an Abba dancing song ( 70' vibes ) ... It's a shame you don't have a better mic.


Hehe, thank you ! 😊
That organ is very old now, allmost or 35ish or so. I recorded it on my cellphone. I will try to play it on guitar too, but not tonight, because, well - it is night. 😁🤫


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

attic said:


> I request a soft, dreamy version of What a day with Throbbing Gristle




__
https://soundcloud.com/infinitus-baby%2Fwhat-a-day


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

Infinitus said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user-309622744-337584887%2Fwhat-a-day


Pretty sick sound desing skills , the use of stereo , compression , dynamics and the leitmotiv as a sound effect .


mia-me said:


> Pretty please, this one, in case we have any crossover flamenco guitarists on this site who wish to take on the challenge. But it doesn't have to be that way, where it's up for interpretation of course, with or without instruments or an instrumental.


It's difficult xD, especially when you have to take the time to learn flamenco.
And they also use a guitar with a lower action and a smaller soundboard (compared to the classic one). Vamos , que falta la guitarra 😆.



Electra said:


> If anyone wants, I'd love to hear this song:








Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

superloco3000 said:


> Pretty sick sound desing skills , the use of stereo , compression , dynamics and the leitmotiv as a sound effect .
> 
> It's difficult xD, especially when you have to take the time to learn flamenco.
> And they also use a guitar with a lower action and a smaller soundboard (compared to the classic one). Vamos , que falta la guitarra 😆.
> ...


Fantastic!! 😃👏


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

attic said:


> wow, that's quite different  I liked it, the feeling is somewhat similar, there is a kind of feeling of defeat I think, a sigh, but in the original there is still dream, a drop of hope or escape only, while yours sound a bit like deserted rooms with marble, or fields in late october, I think it would sound good in a series, like after something has happened, and there is pause, a kind of calm but deserted, melancholy, and... solemn?


I'm still thinking about this ... as a male Intp i just see colors as red , green , yellow , ect ... Music as Structures ,cool harmonies ,cool 
rhythms ,ect.

Even economics theories and philosophy ... i just see it as the best way to create prosperity.

It's pretty sad that i can't see or feel all the spectrums...


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi, can someone please play/sing the song "tequila"? 
Preferably just singing, but either is fine. Lol


----------

